# Kissing Bridge Edit



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Also, is there a name for the trick at 0:45 My friend calls it the Daniel Flip after the kid at our resort who created it. I find it hard to believe in this age of progression and snowboarding no one has done it, but I have watched A lot of videos and until about 2 months ago I haven't seen anything like it. 

Just wondering.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you guys are riding well but its a boring video because there are only like 3 different features over and over and over. 

move or build shit off the mountain to jib, its more fun to watch.

the music is terrible and sooooo played out and fuck you for making me listen to that trash

:45 is not a flip of any type - i don't even understand how anyone could call it that. there is no flip. he's never even close to upside down. he's just spinning off axis off his toes instead of his heels. that's probably why it looks different to you.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

0:53 would be a better example


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

And I'm not saying it's a flip but it's not a normal spin and isn't a a cork.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

:53 is a frontside rodeo.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Ya I agree... fs rodeo 7.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

:45 off axis spin aka corked spin. :53 that's a Rodeo as well. Tell this Daniel to stop trying to name tricks after him we were doing them over a decade ago at KB.

Next get rid of that horrible played out Naked and Famous bullshit. You ride KB I want to hear some mother fucking Rick James get back to that WNY/Buffalo roots! 

5 minutes is too long for a park edit from a place that small. I stopped watching.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Tell this Daniel to stop trying to name tricks after him


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

What are those awesome pointy orange vehicles and where can I buy them!!


----------

